# Vacation in Destin, FL



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello folks,
I hope all is well with everyone. My wife and I are coming down to Destin this May. I’m an avid fisherman with some salt experience. My experience is from Maine so I will be a little bit out of my element down there. I have spinning rods and fly rods, but I’m going to bring my spinning rods only. I want to throw artificial baits while I’m down there. I was wondering do you guys have some specific hard body or soft plastic baits you guys like to throw down there? I don’t care what I catch, and I don’t even really care if I land anything. I just want to hook a few fish and have fun. I was just thinking about purchasing some rattle traps “black over chrome, blue over chrome, chrome over chrome, black over gold” (1-1/2 oz to 2 oz) “changing the hooks out”, sluggos (6” long in several colors), and some Kastmasters (2-3oz) changing the hooks out ( colors in chrome, blue over chrome, and gold). Well take care and looking forward to some feedback. I’m just looking to cast and krank in the morning depending on the tide time. I normally in Maine would start fishing 2-3 hours prior to the outgoing tide vs in the incoming. life is less threatening that way with all the huge granite rocks on Maines coast!
Be well,
Tom


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

That time of year is awesome, try anything shiny. Retrieve it fast as possible and you'll be on with a lot of stuff. Cobia will be in by then might get a shot at one from a pier


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

The pompano fishing will be prety good in May. Stop by Half Hitch tackle and get yourself some good pompano jigs and tip them with a little bit of shrimp or a small sand flea and you can sight-cast pomps from the beach or the pier. Gotcha's are a great "catch all" lure as well, definitely worth having a couple of them in your tackle bag.

They have a daily fishing report on the Okaloosa Island Pier website, that'll give you a decent idea of what's running at that time.


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys for the heads up with the information. the pier fishing is not for me I dont think, but just having fishing reports in that area is a huge plus!


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm I missing the boat here! Your tides down there change only .50 of a foot or less down in Destin "from high to low tide"?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Between .5 and 2.5 but I'm still kinda a rookie


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

What oz weight spoons do you guys reccomend?


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

hmm todays tide goes from -0.03 to 0.33 thats only a change of 0.36 thats only 4"!..lol.. thanks for the input unless I'm really messed up here is the link I found. http://tides.mobilegeographics.com/calendar/month/1713.html


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds like you want to fish the grass flats. On the flats (in the bay/sound) you wade out, cast and retrieve. You can hit the sand bars in the gulf and jig for pompano. But from what I read so far, grass flats would be your thing. 1/2 oz to 2 oz spoon at most. Gold wobbler spoons work great. Spotted sea trout (speckled trout "specks") and redfish would be your main target. If you keep getting cut off, switch to 50 lb flourocarbon or 30 lb steel leader. The fish cutting you off will be spanish mackerel or blue fish. Our blue fish do not get near as big as what you are used to seeing. Surf fishing from shore here is mostly a cast out, sit down, drink beer and wait kind of thing.


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

SaltAddict said:


> Sounds like you want to fish the grass flats. On the flats (in the bay/sound) you wade out, cast and retrieve. You can hit the sand bars in the gulf and jig for pompano. But from what I read so far, grass flats would be your thing. 1/2 oz to 2 oz spoon at most. Gold wobbler spoons work great. Spotted sea trout (speckled trout "specks") and redfish would be your main target. If you keep getting cut off, switch to 50 lb flourocarbon or 30 lb steel leader. The fish cutting you off will be spanish mackerel or blue fish. Our blue fish do not get near as big as what you are used to seeing. Surf fishing from shore here is mostly a cast out, sit down, drink beer and wait kind of thing.


Thanks a bunch! Well it sounds like I will need to find some grass flats!:yes: I appriciate the oz ratings on the spoons. Yea I get the whole rip and sit, but this trip for me will be to get some time in and learn the beaches down that way. I dont really care about the size of the fish. I just want to hook some fish! Take care, and check your pm's!

Tom


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

What pound braid do you guys use down there when beach fishing? I use a heavy mono leader normally floro.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Gribble - surf fishing is fun that time of the year. I don't know if you have ever fought or ate a pompano but great fish to fight in the surf and eat! Probably one of the best to eat. We catch them using a pompano rig with a 2,3 or 4 oz weight usually at end depending on the wave action. Its a double hook rig you can buy at any store here. Catch some live sand fleas, NOT artificial, or use live or dead shrimp. Cast out and wait for the fight. We put a few pompano rigs out at a time and then cast a spoon or a gotcha looking for redfish and whatever else you get lucky with. The pompano are key though. Get you one of those and dinner will be great!


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the follow posts on my post!


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

The way i know surf fishind down at the gulf isn't usually sit down and have a beer, it's more like "try to cast out the 3rd rod without getting a bite on the first one". Seriously, a lot of times there's so much going on i wish i could just sit down and relax for a minute, but i'm always running around (either castnetting mullet, rigging up bc a shark or bluefish cut me off, fighting a fish, or observing a rod because the fish is about to pull it into the water).
Tight lines
-paolo


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Gribble...welcome to the Forum...I'm over here in Ft. Walton...just down the street from Destin...The wife is from Maine...Lewiston...give a PM when ya get down this way and we'll try and hook up...the gear you will need for surf fishing here is ALMSOT the same as up there...we don't need the big 12-15 foot surf spinners like up there (I was based in NJ and fished the suds there). For casting, basically, any rig you'd bass fish with will get you on the fish...a 7 foot medium action rod with a reel in the 2000-4000 class will be plenty...10-12 lb. mono or braid is also good...for the surf, 8-10 foot med-hvy rod loaded with 15# should be good enough...if ya go with braid, 20# (For casting distance) For pompano, follow all of the above directions...and look for cuts in the sand bar just like you would for stripers and set your lines out...if the pomps are there, it shouldn't be long before your rod gets hit...you are lible to catch reds, catfish (YUCKKKK) and rays as well...Spanish will be around along with cocktail blues...the 7 foot rod will be perfect for those...if you want to "Go Native", get ya some pomp jigs and try to sight fish for them...tip it with either a sand flea or FRESH dead shrimp. For the sight fishing, a GOOD pair of polarized sunglasses are ESSENTIAL...again, drop a PM when ya get down this way or even before...


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

devndeb said:


> Gribble...welcome to the Forum...I'm over here in Ft. Walton...just down the street from Destin...The wife is from Maine...Lewiston...give a PM when ya get down this way and we'll try and hook up...the gear you will need for surf fishing here is ALMSOT the same as up there...we don't need the big 12-15 foot surf spinners like up there (I was based in NJ and fished the suds there). For casting, basically, any rig you'd bass fish with will get you on the fish...a 7 foot medium action rod with a reel in the 2000-4000 class will be plenty...10-12 lb. mono or braid is also good...for the surf, 8-10 foot med-hvy rod loaded with 15# should be good enough...if ya go with braid, 20# (For casting distance) For pompano, follow all of the above directions...and look for cuts in the sand bar just like you would for stripers and set your lines out...if the pomps are there, it shouldn't be long before your rod gets hit...you are lible to catch reds, catfish (YUCKKKK) and rays as well...Spanish will be around along with cocktail blues...the 7 foot rod will be perfect for those...if you want to "Go Native", get ya some pomp jigs and try to sight fish for them...tip it with either a sand flea or FRESH dead shrimp. For the sight fishing, a GOOD pair of polarized sunglasses are ESSENTIAL...again, drop a PM when ya get down this way or even before...


 
Thanks.. and I will be contacting you!

Tom


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

Folks I really appriciate all the help you have given me and please keep it going!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

if you go to the grass flats try using a topwater at daybreak and youll for sure get something


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

Well lets see I have been going through my tackle and this is what I’m brining so far. Chrome Kastmasters 1oz to 2oz, and gold in 1 oz with owner stinger trebles #2-#6. Two Yo-zuri 3D Poppers #6 hooks. Rattle Traps 3/4oz to 1.5oz Black over chrome with owner stinger treble hooks! I was thinking about adding some more rattle traps and a few crystal 3D minnows by Yo-zuri. They would cover depths of 24”-36”. That’s it for now folks have a good night!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd drop the rattle traps and pick up some Mirro lures. They have more flash and that'll get the trout on the flats and spanish/ ladyfish in the gulf going more. Rattle traps aren't bad, but Mirro lures are way better.


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome thanks what colors, weights and length of mirror lures?


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

One part down several to go!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

looks like a winner to me. you may have put too much line on there. ive always had trouble when i put line that close to the rim that when i cast itll pull off multiple coils of line and knot up. but ive seen people fill it to the brim and it not happen, so maybe youll be fine


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Bump_N_Twitch said:


> looks like a winner to me. you may have put too much line on there. ive always had trouble when i put line that close to the rim that when i cast itll pull off multiple coils of line and knot up. but ive seen people fill it to the brim and it not happen, so maybe youll be fine


Sounds like your line has a lot twist in it. When I get those issues with my line, I'll cut off all the terminal tackle and troll just the line behind the boat for a few minutes. I'll let out as much as I feel I need to, usually at least 150 yards, and just let it work all the twist out on its own. And then, when you reel it back in, it'll go on the reel tight as a frog's cornhole.

A lot of what is happening when you get those "wind knots" is line that is simply too loose on the spool. The braid will grab one of those looser wraps ahead of its time, and yank it right off the spool. I've found that if I put tension on the line with my fingers when it's not under direct pressure from a fish or a lure in the water, I can keep my line much tighter.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

gribble said:


> One part down several to go!


That'll do just fine. Find you a decent 10-12' surf rod, and you're in business. Send me a message when you're in town and I'll meet up with you and show you some spots I like to fish.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

I would not write off pier fishing so quickly. In the Panhandle it is not like a lot of other areas. You have a legitimate shot at kings and typically good spanish action that time of year, and pomps can also be around.


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

Bump_N_Twitch said:


> looks like a winner to me. you may have put too much line on there. ive always had trouble when i put line that close to the rim that when i cast itll pull off multiple coils of line and knot up. but ive seen people fill it to the brim and it not happen, so maybe youll be fine


Yes I have had issues to but hopefully leaving it away from the edge of the spool by 1/4" but we will see!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

ZombieKiller said:


> Sounds like your line has a lot twist in it. When I get those issues with my line, I'll cut off all the terminal tackle and troll just the line behind the boat for a few minutes. I'll let out as much as I feel I need to, usually at least 150 yards, and just let it work all the twist out on its own. And then, when you reel it back in, it'll go on the reel tight as a frog's cornhole.
> 
> A lot of what is happening when you get those "wind knots" is line that is simply too loose on the spool. The braid will grab one of those looser wraps ahead of its time, and yank it right off the spool. I've found that if I put tension on the line with my fingers when it's not under direct pressure from a fish or a lure in the water, I can keep my line much tighter.


i dont have a boat but ive started casting the crap out of it and then pulling another 20 or 30 yards off and holding it tight with my fingers and it goes on just fine. another problem i have that seems a little ridiculous is on the drag knob on my reel theres a PENN sticker that came on it, and the line will slide under the sticker and knot up. its never bad but its beyond aggravating when it happens just because i kno it shouldnt lol


----------

